# Long coat sable changes/progression



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought this was cool to finally see all displayed together. I've been trying to keep up with one stacked photo each month to record Carma's coat progression up to 1 year old. Figured that I would share a few for others to use for comparison. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

very nice progression shots!


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Agreed. Very nice, and a beautiful dog. Crazy how they go from light to dark, and verse visa.


----------

